# Brother HL-L5100DN works with FreeBSD



## dave01 (Apr 9, 2022)

I know this is obvious to many, but I just thought I'd post this for easy search results.

The Brother HL-L5100DN works well with FreeBSD.

It supports PCL6 so that driver will work.  It's also supported natively OOTB in CUPS.  Wired network, Duplex printing.  I assume it also works well via USB but I've not tried that.

Surprisingly, it also does Epson FX-850 and IBM Proprinter emulation if anyone needs to go old-school


----------

